

Remind HN: RTP Hackers & Founders this Friday at SplatSpace in Durham - mindcrime

Just a friendly reminder... RTP Hackers &#38; Founders will be meeting this Friday in beautiful Durham, NC, at the SplatSpace hackerspace.  See:<p>http://www.meetup.com/RTP-Hackers-Founders/events/16762340/<p>for full details and to RSVP.
======
mindcrime
Clickable link:

<http://www.meetup.com/RTP-Hackers-Founders/events/16762340/>

Also, for info about SplatSpace:

<http://splatspace.org/>

